# Infinity G35 Tablet Install ,console remodel, and Mosconi-AMAS processor upgrade



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

That's right. Bing can no longer pick on me for not writing any build logs. My first! (Well, not counting my first fake build log (that might I add, had a number of pages of worthwhile content! lol..)). 
This build was for a previous customer. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...l-sony-jbl-seas-mosconi-stereo-integrity.html

This time around the plan was to upgrade the processor from an MS8 to a Mosconi 6to8v8. While the MS8 was a capable processor, the source unit this time was going to be a tablet, not a traditional radio. To maximize the sound quality, the audio was streamed directly from the tablet to the AMAS unit installed in the 6to8v8. The dash also had to be reconstructed to not only hold the large tablet, but also accommodate a variety of gauges and controllers.
So, let's take a look at the final result!

First up, the closeup of the tablet:









Now, let's see a wider view of the dash:


















A little lower shot of the dash:









And now the console:









Cool, right? But wait! There's MORE! The client wanted access to 2 additional gauges, so we found a spot for them behind the tablet.


















In the back of the car Bing freshened up some of the original panels with new carpet and the top trim piece was modified to frame the 6to8v8.













































Let's take a look at what it took to get that massive tablet in the dash! It was kind of like playing one of those sliding number square games with all the pieces to see how it could fit!
I started with cutting the HVAC control piece out of the top section of the dash. Then I cut out the Hazzard button area. I temporarily attached the piece with CA glue, making sure it was level and square in the opening. After it was secure I heatwelded it together from the back side. This will ensure that the piece stays looking good for years to come. With the HVAC section secured I moved on to the Hazzard switch piece. Again, I cut, temporarily secured with CA glue, and then heat welded.









With those piece affixed I moved on to the mount for the Mosconi DRC controller. It was a very tight squeeze between the side and the Hazzard switch, but it fit! I made a plate out of ABS with the cutout for the knob bezel and the display. I also added 4 mounting points for the controller and countersunk the screw holes for it









Next was working on the actual tablet mount. I cut the remainder of the upper dash piece out to fit the space I needed. Then I constructed an ABS housing out of 1/4" ABS. I CA glued and heat welded that housing into the opening. This was the base for the upper tablet install. With that base mounted I started working on the trim pieces to frame out the tablet once it was installed. I stared by making two pieces out of 3/4" acrylic. I chose acrylic to make the frame because I knew I could securely fasten the pieces. The trim is a "U" shape and if it was made out of wood it would be too fragile. I was able to drill and tap the acrylic and not only glue but also bolt the pieces together. 









With the "U" frame finished I decided to add in 2 little trim pieces to flank the top exposed sides of the frame. I used these pieces to tie the frame into the dash visually. The would also mold sloping forward and down on the dash bezel giving the pieces the illusion of blending all the pieces together coherently. 









Behind the tablet the client wanted 2 gauges. To accommodate the depth of the gauges I had to space the gauge mounting plate back 1/2". I created a shape using my new Sonus EVOL kit and cut the shape out with the router. The gauge plate would bolt from behind so I added 4 threaded inserts to the wood piece. With the inserts in I glued the piece to the of the housing. A quick pass with a top bearing flush cut bit on the router and I had a perfect opening.









Hole cut, it was time to move on to filling the gaps left by the HVAC removal and start smoothing out the piece.









After the cosmetics were taken care of it was time to address the mounting of the trim piece into the car. I made some modifications to the OEM metal structure that would allow the pieces to bolt back in using the OEM mounting spots.



























The final part of the front fabrication work was to mount two control units in the console. I started by making a framework that would old the two units and attach to the underside of the console. The taped spot in the picture is where an upholstered insert will be glued. I wanted to keep the wood clean so the glue would adhere well.









The piece ended up being fairly modular. The bracket that sandwiched the back controller was also the bracket that held in the front controller. I also made a metal mounting bracket to help tie the piece into the OEM plastic console. 


















Enough with the back side of the console, let's see the front!









And, now with the front controller.. (notice the little insert behind the back controller, that is a vinyled rest for your hand when it is using the controllers, this is the spot that was taped up in the first console picture)


















Then, it was on to paint!


















I decided to add in a little insert on the "U" piece to just add that little extra detail to the piece. In addition the sides and back of the "U" were covered with a short nap felt. This will protect the dash piece when it is removed to take out the tablet. The area surrounding the gauges is also covered with the material to protect the back of the tablet. The "U" piece has magnets imbedded in the top and bottom to hold it onto the dash. 


















And then a shot of the back of the upper dash piece before assembly. I made a template of the gauge mounting plate that was given to the client. That way if the gauges are ever changed he will be able to have a new plate made.









Sadly, after all the talking I do to Bing about how build pictures are vital to our business, this is the only picture he took of the trunk remodel.









Overall this was a very fun project. It was back to back with a tablet install in a is250 (build log coming soon..).


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know

I like it

But that tablet looks so out of place

..but I like it.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, I'm so used to seeing them in "widescreen" orientation. 
Great Fab work, too! So, the tablet is the only source now?

Jay


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Man, that dash and console work is a thing of beauty :bowdown:

Good job on your first official build log too. I can imagine how many hours go into the build itself but I know it takes quite a while to put the logs together too. 

My only question is.....how does it sound?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol I have to say that I agree. It's a finely done job as usual, it just looks out of place for that interior. But again you guys have done a fantastic job of incorporating something that was not meant to be. I am sure it's met and exceeded the clients needs, and hey isn't that what it's all about ?


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

edzyy said:


> I don't know
> 
> I like it
> 
> ...


It took me by surprise when I saw it that way too but I honestly think it looks damn good. The G35 radio and climate control area always looked really blah to me but this design really makes it look like a much newer and more expensive car than it is. The more I look it, the more I picture it being what a 2020 OEM dash will look like.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

here is a video i took of the car before it left 







one thing i want to mention is that the customer chose this tablet for its screen size not for video watching, but instead, he will be running dash command as monitor his engine parameters off of it 

b


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

I like it! Very High Tech kinda reminds me of the Tesla console.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> I like it! Very High Tech kinda reminds me of the Tesla console.


If I had any inspiration it was that...

Looking at this piece in the car, to me, it looks like it could belong there...


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, it's very appealing and sophisticated. An iPad mini would have been nice too if a more compact version was requested. You guys are really pushing the envelope!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Another decision I made was to make the top edge of the tablet exposed. I think one of the key elements of the G interior is the clock. I didn't want to interfere with that. Plus, the power and volume controls were on top. So I made the decision to leave the top exposed. I think I was happy with that...


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

I love the way it looks, I'll take 2


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

Very tesla-esque. I can dig it. Very clean as always. 


Sent from under your mom's bed


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't see too many non-iPad installations... thank goodness for another person who isn't whipped by the fruit. Love the vertical orientation, but then again I see no reason to watch movies in a car and I still prefer SQUARE computer monitors or use a widescreen vertical so I can see more document at once, haha. Very Tesla-like, very nice.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

That fab work though , thumbs up. 
Me personally would prefer a smaller screen & landscape, but as long as the customers happy


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

One thing to clarify.. There seemed to be some question about the tablet. We did not choose the tablet. The customer provided it. He knew the options and the size of it in relation to his dash. That part was his choice. We just did our best to make it look like it belonged there...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Trust me as a customer I know oh so well about an installer possibly not agreeing with our choice. But as the owner and the one who has to daily the vehicle, I want what I want and how I want it. Now if you are doing the work for free, then well have at it lol. 

Again I was not in any away inferring that it wasn't quality work as it truly is.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> One thing to clarify.. There seemed to be some question about the tablet. We did not choose the tablet. The customer provided it. He knew the options and the size of it in relation to his dash. That part was his choice. We just did our best to make it look like it belonged there...


And done very well looking forward to seeing more of Julia's builds too.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

ccapil said:


> And done very well looking forward to seeing more of Julia's builds too.


We are still getting her up to speed, but there should be more coming in the future...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I like it, will he be using all bluetooth stuff for his engine and and gauges and so on, what does he have under the hood?? twin turbo kit??


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

I actually really like the portrait orientation of the tablet. If anything its looks very OEM, very McLaren...


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

AHHHHH...I was Just going say McLaren, but sydmonter beat me to it. Overall, it's an OUTSTANDING undertaking. I wonder what you could do with my 1969 Chevy C-10 modern dash fantasy I have? Great work Joey!!!!!


----------



## chesapeakesoja (Apr 9, 2009)

I love that. I don't think it looks out of place as much as it strikes us to see a tablet that's in portrait orientation rather than landscape.

Great work!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## Firewall (Sep 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sadly, after all the talking I do to Bing about how build pictures are vital to our business, this is the only picture he took of the trunk remodel.


Lmao.

Nice work as usual


----------



## deputydog95 (Nov 18, 2007)

How is the sound quality with the Amas? Any regrets?
Was he ok living without an FM radio?

Thinking about doing something similar as I just picked up a 6to8 aerospace.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Joey and Bing are still around, but this thread is over 3 years old so you might not get an answer. The client might not even have the same install at this point, lol.


----------



## deputydog95 (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, figured as much. Thought I would ask to see if they were still around or if there were other people in the thread who had gone the Amas route as well.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a tablet in the dash and have the amas-2 going through a 6to8 Aerospace and it sounds great. Not really any noticeable difference in SQ than when I run it through a usb to coaxial adapter.


----------



## deputydog95 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hammer1 said:


> I have a tablet in the dash and have the amas-2 going through a 6to8 Aerospace and it sounds great. Not really any noticeable difference in SQ than when I run it through a usb to coaxial adapter.


Have you been able to use your phone through the Amas for calls? Just curious, not a deal breaker.

I don't have any high res files at the moment. Just thousands of AAC and MP3 files. I do plan on grabbing better qualify files moving forward though.

All things being equal, should an AAC file sound better going through the Amas versus sending it to a head unit and then sending it to the DSP?

If your source is an iPad, does iOS allow you store high res files on there and if so, does the DAC in the ipad downgrade them? Or is it bypassed when going through the blue tooth? 

Are you using the 6to8 DSP display? If so, do you like it?


----------

